# D’ici, avant



## Corsicum

D’ici, avant, 
_*D’ici* demain nous avons tout notre temps pour réfléchir._
_Hé oui, *avant* que Pierre n’arrive nous ne pouvons que l’attendre !_
_*Avant* la fin de la journée nous aurons terminé cette tâche. _
_Ouf, *avant* d’arriver au sommet, nous en avons pour un bon moment !_
_Nous crevons de faim!. *Avant *qu’il ne cuise …., ce poulet, il faudra bien patienter !.. __Oui, en effet tu as raison, *d’ici* qu’il soit cuit ! _
__ 
Exemple de G. Brassens :
_Mon caveau de famille, hélas! n'est pas tout neuf. Vulgairement parlant, il est plein comme un oeuf, Et, *d'ici que* quelqu'un n'en sorte, …_

Je ne recherche pas forcement les phrases traduites complètement, je suis surtout intéressé par la traduction de : _D’ici, Avant_. 
Il me semble que l’on pourrait traduire par : 
_Da qui / da allora / prima che_

Les expressions idiomatiques même et surtout désuètes, des dialectes ou autres langues Italo romanes sont aussi les bienvenues.
Merci 

_Ps :L’expression en Français(Traduite du Corse) n’est peut être pas très correcte ?…le cas échéant merci de le signaler._


----------



## nic4

Je ne sais pas comme trduir _"D'ici";_ il semble qu'on peut traduir avec "Finché", mais je ne suis pas sure! 
__ 
_Hé oui, *avant* que Pierre n’arrive nous ne pouvons que l’attendre !_
Eh sì, finchè Pierre non arriva noi non possiamo far altro che aspettarlo!
 
_*Avant* la fin de la journée nous aurons terminé cette tâche_
Prima della fine della giornata avremo terminato questo lavoro..
 
_Ouf, *avant* d’arriver au sommet, nous en avons pour un bon moment !_
ouf, prima di arrivare in cima, ne avremo per un po'!
 
_Nous crevons de faim!. *Avant *qu’il ne cuise …., ce poulet, il faudra bien patienter _
stiamo crepando di fame! Prima che ne cucini, si dovrà pazientare!
 
Bon après-midi!


----------



## nic4

ou *"Fino a.."* dans le premier cas..


----------



## brian

_d'ici = entro_ o _prima di_ o _da ora fino a..._

Per esempio:

_*D’ici* demain nous avons tout notre temps pour réfléchir._ = _*Prima di */* D'ora fino a domani*, abbiamo..._
*D'ici*_ 2010 = *Entro* il (l'anno) 2010_

_Avant de/que = Prima di/che_ (o forse _finché_, dato che a volte esprime la stessa idea)


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie mille, è perfetto !


----------

